# FreeBSD and Mobile Broadband



## humand (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I created a document on how to add support for your mobile broadband device if not detected by the default FreeBSD install. Have a look at:
http://technotation.com/2012/08/15/freebsd-and-mobile-broadband/

Cheers and good luck!


----------

